# Room component of low FR



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how I would measure how much the room itself is adding to the low frequency of the sub? Would doing a near field measurement and comparing it to the FR at the seating position give me an idea of the difference or does the sub have to outside and away from any reflections to get its true output? 

Thanks

Bob


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Being outside is the best way. Nearfield will help minimize frequency response related issues but won't eliminate the boundary gain for the most part I don't believe.

Bryan


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Thank you, Bryan.

Bob


----------

